# Plants have a film on them? brown film?



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

the other day i looked at one of my plants and though it was dying so i ripped the thing out and chucked it away.. anyway i have since come to realise its brown algae thats growing on my plants? i can simply just wipe it off with my finger? any ideas why this is happening? thanks.


----------

